# Algae ID



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone know what kind of algae this is:










I've never had algae like this before. It looks like hair stubble almost.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Well, idk the algae but that picture is flat face gorgeous...!


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

It seems a bit similar looking to what is growing (living?) on a single leaf of some fern in my tank (by look probably Bolbitis heudelotii - one leaf came in the package with my fish and I was curious to see if it will grow roots, so I kept it). I thought that it might be spores growing into new plants, but now I'm not sure  I never saw it before and it's not on any other plant or decoration in the tank. I removed it from the tank to take a photo and I won't put the leaf back, that thingy is quite suspicious.

(click on photos for higher resolution)


----------



## mysiak (Jan 17, 2018)

Could it be Plumatella repens? http://www.bryozoans.nl/soorten/en/plumatella_repens.html


----------



## Harry Muscle (Oct 17, 2007)

mysiak said:


> It seems a bit similar looking to what is growing (living?) on a single leaf of some fern in my tank (by look probably Bolbitis heudelotii - one leaf came in the package with my fish and I was curious to see if it will grow roots, so I kept it). I thought that it might be spores growing into new plants, but now I'm not sure  I never saw it before and it's not on any other plant or decoration in the tank. I removed it from the tank to take a photo and I won't put the leaf back, that thingy is quite suspicious.
> 
> (click on photos for higher resolution)


Mine doesn't branch or have those tentacles.

Harry


----------

